# I vent to visit a new shop..



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK. took some time to write.....

Vendredi j'ai eu la chance d'aller visité la nouvelle compagnie de guitar accoutsique "Guitares Richard" . Avec le "ok" de Sébastien, je vais vous faire un compte rendue de mes impressions de cette nouvelle entreprise Sherbrookoise. Ce compte rendue sera sur la compagnie et non sur tous les "oui dire" de la famille de luthier qui forme la famille Boucher. 
Last week i had the chance to visit a new guitar plant in Sherbrooke,Quebec own by Master Luthier Richard Boucher. For those who don't know the Boucher family, they started out doing the more then famous accoustic guitar line called Guitar Norman, now owned by Godin. When Norman was sold to Godin, the Boucher brothers started Les Guitar Boucher, and after a few years, Richard decided to start his own high-end guitar shop with his own design and specs.

The new shop is in the industrial park of Sherbrooke, wich is realy easy to access if comming from outa town. My first impression was that this shop is in it's starting stage, new equipment, stuff everywhere, and lots of room to work with. The main work area was filled with all sort of different exotic woods, smell was just insane..

I had known Richard in the days he worked as a luthier in a local music store 20 years ago, so was nice to see him again. Richard as very nice guy helping him out start the company called Gino, wich is more on the administration side of things, BUT, he's also a musician, so to him, it's more then a new client, it's a passion as well.

When i got there, Gino took me all over the place showing me all the instruments, different workspace. It's a very small team right now, and their goal is to make high end guitars, not to make 5000 guitars a year, right now, the goal is 2 to 4 guitars a day tops. We have to remenber that they also produce parts for companies such as Hamer, Ovation, martin, etc etc. 
When we get to the second story of the shop, we see more of the hand-made stuff, where necks take shape, inlays are set, that kind or work. Again, i love places like that, the smell of all the differents woods is so nice..

At Richard's shop, EVERYTHING is made there, appart the tuners. So you truely get a handmade guitar, even their cheapest guitar price wise, will be handmade. I love seeing a large peice of wood turned into a fine slim neck that's been sanded to precision. 

Both Richard and Gino realy took their time to show me all the steps in making an accoustic guitar and what they have plan for the futur of the company. You have to think of Les Guitares Richard as a Custom Shop for accoustic Guitars basicaly.

Those Guitar will NOT be sold in any stores right now. If you want one?..you go direct to the shop or order it online eventually. Why you ask?, simple reason, by skipping the distributor and the stores, you save over 50% one the price. So say you're looking at a 3500$ martin or taylor, check their listing, and you'll find a similar spec guitare for 50% of that price, but as good, if not better quality. Right now all money is going into the guitar, not in a brand name.

Right now, they are still in the design process, they have some models ready for sale, but more are comming. Picts of all the instruments will be available within the summer on their website. So, go check it out, i'm proud to say i know these guys, and hope some members get to go check them out eventualy. U can actually drop by anytime and go visit the shop. 

website, but it's not finished.
www.guitaresrichard.com


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

How was your visit?


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

uhm....
Well then.
Any information on what it was like?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Hmmmm not much info? What's the deal with those guitars?


EDIT: So, this is just an ad then?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

comming guys..hehe..i just need to finish translating my review..ahahaha


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..review written.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

I checked out the site but it's all in french. I don't speak or read french so I'm assuming they'll only be building for the those that do.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Keep us posted when they come out with some models and prices . I'll spend my $$ on guitars made in Canada if it is a good one . :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

@slidewinder, site is be build right now, english version will come. 

I will keep updates on models and prices. i'm to take the picts of the instruments soon.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I will be there for the public openin on may 31 !
I will go with one of my friend who is a young luthier! He's crazy as hell to be there!
Hope I will win the guitar giveaway!


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

> slidewinder, site is be build right now, english version will come.


Glad to hear that cause I'd like to check out the guitars. I'm sure the quality will be good and it's always nice to be able to buy Canadian.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Slidewinder said:


> Glad to hear that cause I'd like to check out the guitars. I'm sure the quality will be good and it's always nice to be able to buy Canadian.


in the meantime, the site does have the model listed with price and specs, but not picts yet....if you have any questions let me know and I'll answer to my best.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Al3d do you know if it's possible to visit the show outside the "portes ouvertes" of last week? I miss it 'cause I was on vacantion and I really want to check that out really soon!
Thanks for th infos!


----------



## Guitarman64 (May 27, 2008)

Ti-Ron, just drop a call to Richard and he will be pleased to make a personal visit of the shop. You can also try some already made. I ordered mine and I can't wait to get it ! The open doors was a success. over 350 persons showed. I spend 3 hours there on that day!


----------

